# Mail Merge - multiple email in a cell



## ridical (Oct 19, 2018)

Hi All,

Just have a quick question for the community, quite a complex mail merge just tying to find out what the best way to get to the solution.

I’m trying to create a mail merge, into a word document and then to be sent out via outlook (I am on office 2016) data source is in excel.

However, each row holds multiple data that is it needed for the mail merge.  And outlook is not able to mail merge if there are more than 1 email address. All the email addresses should be sent as TO: 

For example the email addresses and names are in the same cell and separated by a semi colon;

For example,
Row 1, column A1: *Email*
Row 2, column A1:  test3242G4@testmail.com; test32424@testmail.com; test123344@testmail.com
Row 1, column A2: *Name*
Row 2, column A2:  Mr Smith Jones; Mrs Jones Smith; Mrs Bob Rob

I have tried looking for guides but they a bit confusing for me to follow and don't know if they 100% apply in this case. is there any other solution i can do to create the mail merge instead of a vba? 

Any help is appreciated. and i hope i was clear enough. 

Some guides I found:
https://wordmvp.com/FAQs/MailMerge/MergeWithAttachments.htm
http://www.wordbanter.com/showthread.php?t=58331

thank you:
Ridical


----------



## Macropod (Oct 19, 2018)

You might consider http://www.gmayor.com/ManyToOne.htm which while not a true mail merge, will emulate one and you can merge the same message to multiple recipients. From your description you probably need the one to one merge to e-mail option.


----------



## ridical (Oct 21, 2018)

Macropod said:


> You might consider http://www.gmayor.com/ManyToOne.htm which while not a true mail merge, will emulate one and you can merge the same message to multiple recipients. From your description you probably need the one to one merge to e-mail option.




Hi, Macropod thank you for your help. unfortunately the administration team have blocked the download. it seems that the virus detector has detected malware ( which is explained in the site that this is false) however the administrator will not allow the program to be downloaded. 

would you happen to have any other suggestions?


----------



## Macropod (Oct 21, 2018)

You might try the similar addin by Doug Robbins @ https://onedrive.live.com/?cid=5AEDCB43615E886B&id=5AEDCB43615E886B!566


----------

